# First Annual Hangover Dash Sunday Jan.1, 2012 at the Gate



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Announcing the First Annual Hangover Dash at NORCAR at the Gate
1733 Pearl Road
Brunswick, Ohio 44212

Sunday, January 1st, 2012

Doors Open at 8am. Racing at 12 noon.

Race Fees: $25 Additional Classes Free.

Classes offered:

17.5 Blinky Rubber Tire TC
13.5 Blinky Rubber Tire TC
1/12 scale 17.5 Blinky
1/12 scale 13.5 Blinky
13.5 Blinky WGT
VTA (25.5 blinky, ROAR Spec ESC, no driver figure required)

Update 12/19
We've had folks asking about other classes then what we originally listed.
The classes are:

1/12 13.5 open esc
1/12 mod
TC 13.5 open esc
F1

We are more then happy to run these classes in addition to or in place of what we originally listed. All we ask is there's a minimum of 3 in a class.


For more details see http://www.norcarracing.com/


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Announcing the First Annual Hangover Dash at NORCAR at the Gate
> 1733 Pearl Road
> Brunswick, Ohio 44212
> 
> ...


sounds like fun
1day/race..could y'all offer USGT with solaris tires..(hurricane rules)..this is a really fun class:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

starrx said:


> could y'all offer USGT with solaris tires..(hurricane rules)


I know Tony Williams wants to try to get that class going locally, but we already offer VTA and 17.5 Blinky TC. Not much to differentiate USGT from those two. Tires the same as TC tires, speed between 25.5 and 17.5.

But, if you can get at least 2 others to run the class, we'd probably run it.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> I know Tony Williams wants to try to get that class going locally, but we already offer VTA and 17.5 Blinky TC. Not much to differentiate USGT from those two. Tires the same as TC tires, speed between 25.5 and 17.5.
> 
> But, if you can get at least 2 others to run the class, we'd probably run it.


cool..i race in indy & dayton & this class gets 2full heats e-z...for some reason vta is dieing off on our side...we hardly get 5vta cars now


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> we already offer VTA and 17.5 Blinky TC. Not much to differentiate USGT from those two.


Agreed. 

If enough people want to run it then by all means, have at it. Personally, I don't get it. VTA is [IMO] the perfect entry level class, stock TC is a solid step up with plenty of challenge for those who have mastered VTA, and mod TC is beyond that for those that can handle the reaction time & fine precision necessary.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In 17.5 Stock Rubber


Better plan on being there Lessen. :wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

This will be the first year that my wife and I will actually be able to party a little since she doesn't have to work New Years Day. I think it's a fantastic idea and I hope to make it.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> In 17.5 Stock Rubber
> 
> 
> Better plan on being there Lessen. :wave:


Chaz955i, your buying lunch no pork...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, your buying lunch no pork...


Sausagefest!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, your buying lunch no pork...


ha ha. Yes sir


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> ha ha. Yes sir


What about eating chicken and hamburgers my hero Barry Z will be mad at me if I don’t eat chicken.:wave:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> What about eating chicken and hamburgers my hero Barry Z will be mad at me if I don’t eat chicken.:wave:


The Chinese place a few doors down has plenty of chicken dishes, at least that is what they claim it is.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> The Chinese place a few doors down has plenty of chicken dishes, at least that is what they claim it is.


I've to take my chances then, make sure Wanye put in a good layout. I will never forgive him or forget about that one layout.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> I've to take my chances then, make sure Wanye put in a good layout. I will never forgive him or forget about that one layout.


That was one of the most fun layouts we've ever had.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Shall I bring an extra box of tissues?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Shall I bring an extra box of tissues?


If you want to.
Willie


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Shall I bring an extra box of tissues?


Why, did the price of Losi arms go up?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Why, did the price of Losi arms go up?


C-hubs to you mister!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait for this race!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey fellow raceheads, completely off topic but don't miss Race of Champions today @ 1:00 on extreme.com.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

entries are coming in. don't get locked out of this one. if you missed the halloween classic, don't miss the Hangover Dash.

send entries to: [email protected]

or PM me for an address to mail checks to

please send transponder number(s) with your entry to save time on race day.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

i do not know yet if i can make this race on jan 1. if i can could i sign up on race day ?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Should be my first race with the WGT, can't wait to take Wayne out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cchambers said:


> i do not know yet if i can make this race on jan 1. if i can could i sign up on race day ?


no problem


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Should be my first race with the WGT, can't wait to take Wayne out!! :thumbsup:


Chaz955i, if you can catch him with all the motor he has.lol


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, if you can catch him with all the motor he has.lol


I don't have to catch him, only wait until he laps me. Based on scientific calculations I should have at least 5 opportunities to wreck him. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Should be my first race with the WGT, can't wait to take Wayne out!! :thumbsup:


Travis will be rooting you on!

"Crash him, Hobbywing!"


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> I don't have to catch him, only wait until he laps me. Based on scientific calculations I should have at least 5 opportunities to wreck him. :thumbsup:


Yep. That's using the old noggin! Thinking outside the box again, I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Yep. That's using the old noggin! Thinking outside the box again, I see. :thumbsup:


Yes, you see getting the Associated was part of the plan. Not only do they drive like a tank but they are also as strong as one. I'll have failed if Wayne is taking his car off the track in anything but a dust pan. 

Bring that dustbuster Wayne. Your experience and cat like reflexes won't save you on January 1st.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Travis will be rooting you on!
> 
> "Crash him, Hobbywing!"


HAHA! That is so funny


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> HAHA! That is so funny


What brings laughs now will bring tears January 1st


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> What brings laughs now will bring tears January 1st


Well, the festivities generally do that don't they


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> What brings laughs now will bring tears January 1st


Or at least regrets.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Well, the festivities generally do that don't they


Only when the pizza doesn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like something you've experienced?...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Sounds like something you've experienced?...


Nah only heard about it.....thankfully.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Heard tonight that the 1/12 scale classes for the Hangover will be 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 Boosted and Open Mod.......:thumbsup:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

How about making this a New Year's Eve race next year? Racing on New Year's Day is something I just can't imagine being able to do....:drunk:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This race has a interesting history. The first one I attended was at the Avon Lake, Ohio track Alcar and that was a NORCAR race. The next was oval at Walt's Classic Raceway. Then to the dirt at Classic where as many as 90 racers would show up. 
Now it's back to a NORCAR race.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

This is going to be a great race, really looking forward to getting my WGT on the track.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Update 12/19
We've had folks asking about other classes then what we originally listed.
The classes are:

1/12 13.5 open esc
1/12 mod
TC 13.5 open esc
F1

We are more then happy to run these classes in addition to or in place of what we originally listed. All we ask is there's a minimum of 3 in a class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TQ trophies are ordered, plaques for the top 3 in each class are here 

Track set-up will be flowing, open, and fairly easy... it is a "Hangover Race"


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

This race sounds like alot of fun, but in no way shape or form will I be coherent enough, even at noon to operate a 1:1 car, let alone a 1:10 car. If all goes to plan I will just be getting to bed when the doors open for this event! Had this been a late afternoon or evening event I would probably had enough time to sober up some. If your like me, I can't even think or function with any kind of hangover let alone racing!! LOL

Good luck to everyone attending. 

P.S. Get lots of pics!


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

From what I've been hearing this is shaping up to be another great race! 

Radecky, Pulfer, Dunn, Miller and possibly Buran are in for 1/12 mod.

Even heard Mackin was going to dust off his 1/12 17.5 car for the event!

I'll never forget the very first Hangover Classic at ALCAR in Avon Lake. We threw it together as a last minute thing and as Chuck and I got to the track, people were already there...then more started showing up...then guys from out of town pulled in. We had picked up some donuts that morning and I remember lookin over at Chuck and sayin, "We'd better go get some more donuts"!!! It ended up being a GREAT race!

Merry Christmas and hope to see everybody kickin off the new year at the Gate!


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't see a enrty form any place? How do we sign up? Sounds like we have atleast 7 F1's coming from toledo. I just want to see the dancing bear run 1/12th mod.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No entry form - just come on out!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We don't have an official list of entries, but it's shaping up to be a nice F1 field!!

I'm guessing between locals and the out of towners coming were at almost 40 bodies now for this race.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

barney24 said:


> entries are coming in. don't get locked out of this one. if you missed the halloween classic, don't miss the Hangover Dash.
> 
> send entries to: [email protected]
> 
> ...



I saw this post and thought we had to preregister. I'm trying to round up the area F1 racers. What rules are we going to run?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dasmopar said:


> I saw this post and thought we had to preregister. I'm trying to round up the area F1 racers. What rules are we going to run?


Pre-entries are good, but not manditory 

We can still squeeze in 65 more bodies if needed 

As of now we don't have a "rules package" for F1.
This will be the first time F1 is run at NORCAR.
It looks like most folks are running rubber tire, 21.5, and blinky.
What do you guys typically run?
If those guidelines work we can go by them.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

sg1 said:


> Pre-entries are good, but not manditory
> 
> We can still squeeze in 65 more bodies if needed
> 
> ...


Chassis rules for the Tamiya F104 class

All chassis platforms must be built per
the instruction manual. Altering their basic structure and
design is prohibited.

Tamiya parts only. No parts from other manufactures unless specified within this document.

Any Tamiya Hop-Up Option and spare part is allowed and legal as long as it is used in the way it was designed, and installed on the vehicle it was designed for.

It is strictly forbidden to re-engineer or modify the car in any way other than with Tamiya Hop-Ups or kit supplied accessories. 

Chassis lightening (by means of milling parts) is prohibited.

Lightweight screws or adjustable turnbuckles that are made of aluminum, steel or Titanium that are made by other manufactures are allowed. i.e. any
screw or turnbuckle is legal. 


The use of thin shims (available at most hobby stores and made available by Tamiya) to space out the slop or play in suspension arms, steering bell-cranks and wheel axles is permitted. Shimming the aforementioned components of the car in a way that alters the geometry of the car or its basic geometry design is not legal.

The use of O-Rings on shock ball ends and camber/steering links is allowed.

Changing the camber-link positions on the car other than the way it was intended is prohibited.

Camber links must be positioned in the mounting holes they were originally drilled for. Drilling new camber link holes is not permitted or legal.

Steering tie-rod linkages, on all chassis platforms, must be attached to the steering knuckle per the instruction manual. Drilling new holes to change
“ackerman” is not permitted. Raising and lowering the steering tie-rod with shims, on the steering knuckle itself to change bump steer is permitted.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ELECTRONICS

Motors: Any ROAR approved 21.5 brushless motor. Adjusting of the end bell is not permitted. The Tamiya Silver can motor is permitted. It is forbidden to crank the timing on the 540-J motor physically or through the use of rare earth magnets.

ESC: Any ROAR approved Sportsman class speed controls. You may view the list here. sportsman ESC list <http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737> 

Battery: 2 cell lipo not to exceed 6000 MAh capacity. Batteries must be hard case. 


Any battery connector or direct hard wiring to the battery is allowed. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Car Body

All Bodies must be made for the Tamiya F-104


All car bodies must be painted and must be cut along the trim lines. You are not allowed to create extra vent holes for the purpose of ventilation or
performance enhancement. Leaving extra material below the trim lines of the body is prohibited. 

All car bodies must use the wings that are supplied in the kit. Mixing and matching wings, between different body styles, is not allowed.

In the spirit of keeping the Racing
scale in appearance to the public all bodies should appear to be of a real F1 team or look like it could be a real F1 team. Vintage F1 team colors are permitted.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tires and Wheels

Spec tire: Pit Shimizu rubber tires

Tire conditioners are allowed on tires.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If a driver finds a loophole within the rules, the exploitation will be deemed illegal at the discretion of the race director.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Thats our rules package we run under. The key points are 180mm wide cars, 21.5 blinky or silver can, 2 cell lipo, Rubber tire.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dasmopar said:


> Thats our rules package we run under. The key points are 180mm wide cars, 21.5 blinky or silver can, 2 cell lipo, Rubber tire.


We'll hit the key points!

Looking forward to seeing the F1's running on this layout


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Tamiya only and no chassis mods is a no go for me. Keep it simple, a F1 chassis, tires and wheels designed/intended for F1, 21.5 ROAR approved, Blinky legal ESC, 

NO PAN CARS OR PAN CAR OR TC TIRES


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Tamiya only and no chassis mods is a no go for me. Keep it simple, a F1 chassis, tires and wheels designed/intended for F1, 21.5 ROAR approved, Blinky legal ESC,
> 
> NO PAN CARS OR PAN CAR OR TC TIRES


I thought yours wasn't Tamiya 

The key points are the important things:
rubber tires
21.5/silver can with no timing
2s lipo

I just want you to have fun and finish the race


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I thought yours wasn't Tamiya
> 
> The key points are the important things:
> rubber tires
> ...


FUN well in that case I have a spare 4.0, and we'll let Travis drive it :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> FUN well in that case I have a spare 4.0, and we'll let Travis drive it :freak:


That would be fun for him... probably not for anyone else on the track..lol..


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

I was just showing you our rules. You guys can pick and choose your own rules. We are coming to race with you guys either way.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dasmopar said:


> I was just showing you our rules. You guys can pick and choose your own rules. We are coming to race with you guys either way.


It's appreciated!

I know of a few non Tamiya cars that may be there.

The key points taken will be:

F1 style chassis' (no pan cars)
rubber tires (F1 style, no TC tires)
21.5 motor or silver can motor
no timing
2s lipo

I think this should be a happy medium


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Less then a week...


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

*The pressure*

Hope I can have my rides ready I have a lot to do.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bobbyh808 said:


> Hope I can have my rides ready I have a lot to do.


You have plenty of time !!!


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

sg1 said:


> It's appreciated!
> 
> I know of a few non Tamiya cars that may be there.
> 
> ...


I was going to skip this one, but I have changed my mind and I will be there.
I will have 3 cars with me , A 104X1, F103 , and an Exotek F1R


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BPSHADOW said:


> I was going to skip this one, but I have changed my mind and I will be there.
> I will have 3 cars with me , A 104X1, F103 , and an Exotek F1R


Glad you changed your mind!

We'll see you Sunday morning.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Is the Hung Over Dash; proper past tense?:hat:






Bump...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I guess you could say that...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin,

What will be on the menu??


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Chef Mackin is pullin out the smoker as we speak!!! Come hungry!!!!

1/12 Mod Crowd is shaping up....

Dunn
Miller
Radecky
Buran
Pulfer
Jason ? (Pulfer's buddy)
Smith

Also heard some of the guys from Toledo are coming over too.....maybe WGT and F1

Gonna be a good race!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Mackin will be on the menu??


That's what the 1/12 Mod Crowd is jonesin' for.




440OnRoad said:


> Chef Mackin is pullin out as we speak!!! Come hungry!!!!


TMI, Dwight.



440OnRoad said:


> 1/12 Mod Crowd is shaping up....


Not if they eat what Mackin is packin'. So much for their New Year's Resolutions.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

440OnRoad said:


> Chef Mackin is pullin out the smoker as we speak!!! Come hungry!!!!
> 
> 1/12 Mod Crowd is shaping up....
> 
> ...


Is that "Dean Smith" ?


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

sg1 said:


> Is that "Dean Smith" ?


Now that's another name from the past!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

440OnRoad said:


> Now that's another name from the past!!!


lol... Yes it is!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dwight,

You should try your hand at 17.5 again....


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you kidding me...the bruises still haven't completely healed!!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> Not if they eat what Mackin is packin'. So much for their New Year's Resolutions.


Since the Mod guys ussually turn-marshall the VTA, I'd say we will burn a few of those calories off 

Mr. Smith, if you want to run stock, I have some extra f-brushes you can try


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope Ken has that F1 ready!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I hope Ken has that F1 ready!!!


I hope you have a lot of spares for your WGT. 

The Associated War Pig is ready for battle.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> I hope you have a lot of spares for your WGT.
> 
> The Associated War Pig is ready for battle.


I set the heats 

I have nothing to worry about


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I hope Ken has that F1 ready!!!


Having not raced in nearly 3 weeks, I'm tweaking the 4th design mod to the chassis and front suspension, by God i'll keep thae front end on the ground if I have to turn it around and run backwards :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Having not raced in nearly 3 weeks, I'm tweaking the 4th design mod to the chassis and front suspension, by God i'll keep thae front end on the ground if I have to turn it around and run backwards :freak:


"backwards"... what's new?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I set the heats
> 
> I have nothing to worry about


Foiled yet again. 

See ya Sunday.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Foiled yet again.
> 
> See ya Sunday.


He forgot to mention he also set the pit assignments. You know what that means...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> He forgot to mention he also set the pit assignments. You know what that means...


Yeah, a hangover might be the least of my worries.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sort accordingly... 

Bad pit selection
Bad hangover
Bad pizza


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

You forgot:
Bad intentions
Bad driving
Bad sportsmanship
Bad breath
Bad medicine
Bad to the bone
Bad magic
Bad mojo
Bad company
Bad monkey


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

don't forget Badass.. or is that the same as bad pizza? Chuck?


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Chaz955i said:


> I hope you have a lot of spares for your WGT.
> 
> The Associated War Pig is ready for battle.


Speaking of spare parts you might want to have a few, see you in TC Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*If you can't beat 'em - wreck 'em*

~ quote from a most respected NORCAR racer


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

bobbyh808 said:


> Speaking of spare parts you might want to have a few, see you in TC Sunday.


Well stocked my friend. :thumbsup: 

See you Sunday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> don't forget Badass.. or is that the same as bad pizza? Chuck?


Not sure but everyone liked the pizza, thankfully.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> *If you can't beat 'em - wreck 'em*
> 
> ~ quote from a most respected NORCAR racer


Crash him, Hobbywing!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

The Hangover Dash will probably mark the return of a Professional driver, running 1/12 stock. Any guesses?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Crash him, Hobbywing!


This is the plan. He can only run so far......


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> The Hangover Dash will probably mark the return of a Professional driver, running 1/12 stock. Any guesses?


Mike Ockurtz?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> The Hangover Dash will probably mark the return of a Professional driver, running 1/12 stock. Any guesses?


Might this person be likely to suffer a 'Herman' style blowout


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

CarbonJoe said:


> The Hangover Dash will probably mark the return of a Professional driver, running 1/12 stock. Any guesses?


.....the return of "Chef" Mackin....the world renowned 1/12 scale wheelman??


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> Might this person be likely to suffer a 'Herman' style blowout


Not Herrmann style...


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

I've also heard there is a "red, white and blue" (that's a hint) WGT entry coming together.....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Myself, Dave Berry and two other racers will be attending from Michigan, aprox. a three hour trip. One of us want to race in the VTA class, Blinkey mode. The rules state that a 25.5 motor will be used in this class. He only has a 21.5 motor and doesn't own a 25.5 and is running a RS Tekin ESC. Would anyone be willing to let him borrow a 25.5 motor just for this face so he can run fairly (he likes to be fair) or instead, maybe turn down the endpoint on his radio. This is the only class he will race in and really wants to come with us. Would really appreciate anyones input before we make the trip. :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I have a 25.5 to loan out. Maybe Dave Morrow if he's not racing. ask wayne


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

barney24 said:


> I wish I have a 25.5 to loan out. Maybe Dave Morrow if he's not racing. ask wayne


Thanks barney24....I did talk to Wayne about it and he said to post on this thread. So I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Ballistic 25.5 stator he can use (if he has a Ballistic motor, obviously).


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Flapper games*

Let the flapper games begin.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Prepare for mayhem!!!

Bring your Tylenol.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking forward to some F1 'Hangover style' racing with you guys. I'm making the trip from MI. Save me a spot dudes! (Tylenol anyone?)


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I have a Ballistic 25.5 stator he can use (if he has a Ballistic motor, obviously).


Thanks very much Joe. :thumbsup: Were all really looking forward coming to the "Hangover Race". Tony, the guy borrowing your 25.5 stator also says thanks. It will be his first time racing at the Gate. He does have a Ballistic motor too.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - looking forward to see you at the track!!!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry I am going to miss this race. From the smack it looks like a great one.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

We run around 3.8 FDR with 25.5 motors at the Gate, so check on pinion selection as well.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> We run around 3.8 FDR with 25.5 motors at the Gate, so check on pinion selection as well.


Thanks joe, I was going to ask you how you gear your vta car see you in 15 hours.lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> We run around 3.8 FDR with 25.5 motors at the Gate, so check on pinion selection as well.


Don't lie to Willie....


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Don't lie to Willie....


Joe never lies to me just to chuck.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Thanks joe, I was going to ask you how you gear your vta car see you in 15 hours.lol


His VTA isn't fast anyways Willie. He's been out qualified the last two club races... by rookies no less.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> His VTA isn't fast anyways Willie. He's been out qualified the last two club races... by rookies no less.


Joe is holding back for tomorrow's race. Thats what he told me, I thought he was the king of VTA like Wayne is for rubber tires sedan.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> His VTA isn't fast anyways Willie. He's been out qualified the last two club races... by rookies no less.


I save my best for the mains.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - looking forward to see you at the track!!!!





CarbonJoe said:


> We run around 3.8 FDR with 25.5 motors at the Gate, so check on pinion selection as well.


Thanks Micro.....looking forward getting together with everyone too! Also looking forward to Chucks "cooking".

Joe..... Thanks for the gearing advise. Can't wait to to be on the track!
HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone.......


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

it's just hours away....can't wait to see you all at the track.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

A huge thanks from the NORCAR crew to those who traveled near or far to make the Hangover Classic a great kick off to the new year. The racing was intense and most importantly fun. 

Hope everyone makes it home safe and we see you all again soon.

Chuck Smith
AKA Hobbywing.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> A huge thanks from the NORCAR crew to those who traveled near or far to make the Hangover Classic a great kick off to the new year. The racing was intense and most importantly fun.
> 
> Hope everyone makes it home safe and we see you all again soon.
> 
> ...


I agree, this was a fun race see you guys soon. And Ken Miller you are still the best.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you NORCAR, that was a great race.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for having us. I look forward to running at the gate again. I was impressed by the whole deal. (People, track, building, nice flappers, ect.)


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to the whole crew that put on the 1st annual "Hangover Classic" at the Gate for us all to enjoy. Good food, door prizes and of course, fun racing. The race program moved along very well and we all left to go home at a desent time. Congradulations to all the winners. We're looking forward seeing you all next saturday for some Oval racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> Thank you NORCAR, that was a great race.


Yes, it was a great race. I want to, especially, thank the Detroit guys for showing up to run some RT. It was a great chase all day long.:wave:


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Great race, great food! thanks for hosting us F1 dudes at such a nice track! We'll be back. I posted a few pix on your FB page..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DISH said:


> Great race, great food! thanks for hosting us F1 dudes at such a nice track! We'll be back. I posted a few pix on your FB page..


Thanks for coming!

Pix look great!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll have the pics I took in the next couple of days on our FB page.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Results! *

Sorry it took so long to post, I just found them 

WGT "B"
1. Chuck Smith
2. Robert Shuchman
3. Michael Elwood

WGT "A"
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Patrick Parber
3. Gabe Hoban

VTA "A"
1. Todd Bigalow
2. Chuck Mackin
3. Patrick Barber

1/12 Mod "A"
1. Mike Pulfer
2. Steve Radecky
3. Jason Conley

1/12 17.5 "A"
1. Jim Herrman
2. Joe Klebau
3. Mike Long

TC 17.5 "B"
1. Rudi Johnson
2. Willie Thomas
3. Chuck Smith

TC 17.5 "A"
1. Alston Kelso
2. Johnny Lee
3. Gabe Hoban

F1 21.5 "A"
1. Mark Rodney
2. John Disher
3. Dave Berry

USGT "A"
1. Mark Rodney
2. Tony Williams


Thanks for coming out!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pics are up on our FB page.

chuck


----------

